# smoking cheese



## dan the mano (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone , i need some advice here.. i have smoked cheese a few times ,however when it says they smoked it twice ..or double smoked ? what exactly is that . actually smoked once ... then let it sit cold in fridge for awhile ,then smoke again .. 

 thanks and help for the advice


----------



## zwiller (Feb 27, 2019)

I think you are correct but I never have seen a post where someone double smoked cheese but there could be.  For me, AMNPS with dust for 3-5 hours is what I like.  Pellets are just too strong for us.  I can eat my cheese right off the smoker but it is perfect after a week.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 27, 2019)

that's what double smoked would be, smoke it let it sit over night and smoke again, but i'm with zwiller I find 4-5 hours is good for me, but everyone has difference taste


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2019)

This might help you out.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/double-smoked-cheese.235779/


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 28, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that's what double smoked would be, smoke it let it sit over night and smoke again, but i'm with zwiller I find 4-5 hours is good for me, but everyone has difference taste



yea i usually smoke for around 2-3 hours ... 3 at most . you really smoke the whole time of 4-5 hours ... doesnt that make it way to strong ???


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> This might help you out.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/double-smoked-cheese.235779/



thank you for the info


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 28, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> yea i usually smoke for around 2-3 hours ... 3 at most . you really smoke the whole time of 4-5 hours ... doesnt that make it way to strong ???


I personally don't find it to strong, i've done it for 3 and it's good but I do like the little extra smoke


----------



## zwiller (Feb 28, 2019)

It seems weird (at least to me) but remember you can do stuff like put a bunch on and pull them off at different times.  Then throw some on next day so you can compare the various results in one "run".  A lot of guys debate on the time but there are also other factors that have an effect, like smoker size, air flow, dust vs pellets, tube vs tray, mailbox mod, and more.  There are also things not fully understood and what is odd for me is, while dust is far milder in flavor it gives me more color.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 28, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> thank you for the info



You're welcome.
I too was curious about double smoking cheese though I find that 4 hours is plenty.


----------

